# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Accompanying Robot, Doog Inc., Tsukuba, Ibaraki, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Doog Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 18, 2016

----------

